# Mcninjaguy



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on 3000 posts man, great work! ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great milestone, keep up the good work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Great job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Mcninjaguy :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what I have 3,000 posts crazy!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*congratulations mate =)*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yay congrats on the 3000 mark.:4-cheers::luxhello:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats! ! !


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Keep up the good work:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed, great work :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks guys

I was so excited to be a trusted anonymous user on the internet that people trust when Indoril asked me to be a tech on the games team. lol

anyways yea I'm racking up those posts


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you do contribute alot of good advise.i think indoril made a good choice.:wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

power to your elbow .. :4-cheers: and your fingers .. congratulations


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

typey typey TYPE!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done Mcninjadude :grin: heres to 3000 more


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks a lot everyone!


----------

